#  Chat Ecke >   Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Stiefelchen >

## StarBuG

Ich wünsche dir alles liebe und gute zu deinem Geburtstag, 
ein neues Jahr voller Gesundheit und viel Freude. 
Lass es dir an deinem Ehrentag mal richtig gut gehen  :Zwinker:  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch von mir   *ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG 
VIELE VIELE GESCHENKE UND JEDE MENGE GESUNDHEIT 
UND WAS IMMER DU DIR WÜNSCHST.* 
Grüßle vom Patientenschubser  [img width=130 height=86]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/pp_hole.gif[/img]

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Stiefelchen! 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern schon was von Dir gelesen zu haben!? 
Trotzdem natürlich wünsche ich Dir zu Deinem Geburtstag alles erdenklich Gute, Gesundheit und vor Allem Zufriedenheit! Genieße den Tag!  :g_party_eyes:   :peace_2_cut:   :rainbow1:   :shy_flower:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Stiefelchen! 
Ich wünsche dir alles alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag und im neuen Lebensjahr!
Feier schön!  :g_party_eyes:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Claus

hetz, hetz, ich komme wieder zu spät! Aber auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!  :shy_flower:  
Ich hoffe, Du hattest einen schönen Abend.  :smile_60:  
Alles Gute
Claus

----------


## Sascha

allet joode uch von mir ;-)

----------


## Luftfuss

ich bin mal wieder viel, doch hoffentlcih nicht all zu spät, um mmich meinen Vorrednern in vollem Umfang anschließen zu können: 
Alles Gute, Stiefelchen! 
Gruß
Tatjana

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo, 
und Vielen Dank für eure lieben guten wünsche!! 
wir sind an meinem geburtstag in den urlaub gefahren und jetzt wieder gekommen. 
das wetter war auch bei uns sehr heiß, und jede abkühlung kam uns recht, wir haben
sehrrrrrrrr viel getrunken, haben aber den alkohol verschoben bis es wieder kühler ist 
OK OK OK ein Bier haben wir an meinem ehrentag getrunken *lächel*  
habmich sehr über eure wünsche gefreut 
DANKE 
lieben gruß
elke

----------

